# Best sources for med supplies (online or chains)



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

Getting ready to build out my initial med kit/chest on a limited budget.

I found some great references to what to get/must haves on a budget. Thepatriotnurse on Youtube had a great vid on it.

Anyone have some good online or chain suggestions as to where to get stuff on the cheap?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I usually get most of our meds at the DollarTree. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> I usually get most of our meds at the DollarTree. Never had any problems with them.


Thx...gonna swing by one today...was thinking the same thing.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Check out Armageddon Medicine - How to be your own doctor in 2012 and beyond. Lots of good info on that site. It's one thing to stock up on band-aids and another all together to stock up on supplies for big, bad injuries. Don't forget dental supplies!!! Tooth and gum health and/or emergencies are often overlooked when people are prepping. A tooth abscess can kill you! Also a good book to have in your stock is "Where There is no Doctor" and the companion to it "Where There is no Dentist"


----------

